# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  "Παιχνίδια" με PLL......

## KOKAR

αγόρασα από το ebay 7 λίρες μαζί με τα μεταφορικά αυτό το "μαραφέτι"....





του πέταξα τα "άντερα" έξω......


έφτιαξα και ένα ενισχυτή με 2 στάδια BFR91 για να αυξήσω την ισχύει του...



και έχω τώρα ένα "σταθερότατο" ταλαντωτή για τις δοκιμές μου !

----------

αθικτον (23-10-13)

----------


## KOKAR

έβαλα το συχνομετρο για να δω αν ένδειξη του "μαραφετιου" 
συμφωνεί με το συχνομετρο.....



στην συνέχεια πήρα την πλακέτα του 15W που είχα...



και πέταξα την ταλάντωση....



συνέχεια όταν βρω λίγο χρόνο.....

----------


## sigmacom

Μπράβο, άψογος!!!  :Thumbup:

----------


## lynx

το παλευα και εγω να του φτιαξω ενα linear εδω:

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=41424


και ενα αλλο τοπικ που ειχε γινει εκτενης συζητηση για το εν λογω
PLL.

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=40227

----------


## KOKAR

> το παλευα και εγω να του φτιαξω ενα linear εδω:
> 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=41424
> 
> 
> και ενα αλλο τοπικ που ειχε γινει εκτενης συζητηση για το εν λογω
> PLL.
> 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=40227



το ίδιο σχέδιο έχω φτιάξει αλλά με τα BFR91 και δεν έχω βάλει το 2N3866 
επειδή έχω την πλακέτα της smart να οδηγήσω...

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ωραίος ο Κώστας :Smile: 
Πρόσεξε μόνο μην τρελαθεί αυτό το μαραφέτι όταν θα ενεργοποιήσεις τα 15w RF

----------


## radioamateur

Τι βήμα έχει αυτό το pll;Yπάρχει η δυνατόητα απενεργοποίησης του stereo;Υπάρχει τέτοιο pll που να βγαίνει εκτός μπάντας;

----------


## SV1EDG

Αριστος ο Κώστας.Τελικά το έκανες και έπαιξε έτσι?Δούλεψε με την μια?Ιδέες για να μην ταλαιπωρείτε ο κόσμος με ταλαντωτές αμφιβόλου ποιότητας.

----------


## jimk

βαλε το bfr96s να σηκωσει λιγο παραπανω μην πεζεις με πολλα σταδια δισκολα συντονιζεται.

----------


## KOKAR

> Ωραίος ο Κώστας
> Πρόσεξε μόνο μην τρελαθεί αυτό το μαραφέτι όταν θα ενεργοποιήσεις τα 15w RF



Βαγγέλη θα μπει σε θωρακισμένο κουτί οπότε ελπίζω να μην 
έχω το πρόβλημα που αναφέρεις...

----------


## KOKAR

> Τι βήμα έχει αυτό το pll;Yπάρχει η δυνατόητα απενεργοποίησης του stereo;Υπάρχει τέτοιο pll που να βγαίνει εκτός μπάντας;



Tο βήμα του είναι 0,1MHz.
αλήθεια γιατί θέλεις να απενεργοποιήσεις το stereo ?
(δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει τέτοια δυνατότητα )

----------


## KOKAR

ψάχνοντας για φίλτρα βρήκα αυτό το πρόγραμμα για τον υπολογισμό
το καλό εκτός του ότι είναι *freeware* είναι ότι σου υπολογίζει και τα πηνία.....
το έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας ?

http://www.softpedia.com/progDownloa...ad-110669.html

----------


## lynx

> Yπάρχει η δυνατόητα απενεργοποίησης του stereo;Υπάρχει τέτοιο pll που να βγαίνει εκτός μπάντας;



τα τελευταια ποστ...

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=40227&page=5

----------


## KOKAR

> Αριστος ο Κώστας.Τελικά το έκανες και έπαιξε έτσι?Δούλεψε με την μια?Ιδέες για να μην ταλαιπωρείτε ο κόσμος με ταλαντωτές αμφιβόλου ποιότητας.



Μαριε το μαραφέτι δούλεψε με την μια , και ναι νομίζω ότι 
αξίζει τα λεφτά του ( 7 λιρες = 10 ευρώ περίπου )

----------


## lynx

> Μαριε το μαραφέτι δούλεψε με την μια , και ναι νομίζω ότι 
> αξίζει τα λεφτά του ( 7 λιρες = 10 ευρώ περίπου )



οταν στην ελλαδα σε κοτσοβολο και γερμανο πωλειται ~30E ειναι αστειο να λεμε αν αξιζει τα 10Ε που εδωσες εστω και αν δεν ειναι το τελειο PLL.  :Rolleyes: 

αληθεια τι φιλτρα εξοδου εβαλες στο PLL για να μαζεψεις τις αρμονικες?

----------


## KOKAR

> οταν στην ελλαδα σε κοτσοβολο και γερμανο πωλειται ~30E ειναι αστειο να λεμε αν αξιζει τα 10Ε που εδωσες εστω και αν δεν ειναι το τελειο PLL. 
> 
> αληθεια τι φιλτρα εξοδου εβαλες στο PLL για να μαζεψεις τις αρμονικες?



δηλαδή δεν αξίζει τα λεφτά του ?
εκτός και αν εννοείς ότι η διαφορά ~30 με 10 δεν είναι άξια λόγου....
πάντως το μαραφέτι ήρθε σε 5 μέρες και ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ στο σπίτι μου

υ.γ
  φίλτρα δεν έχω βάλει ακόμα γιατί η όλη κατασκευή δεν έχει τελειώσει ακόμα...

----------


## lynx

> δηλαδή δεν αξίζει τα λεφτά του ?
> εκτός και αν εννοείς ότι η διαφορά ~30 με 10 δεν είναι άξια λόγου....
> πάντως το μαραφέτι ήρθε σε 5 μέρες και ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ στο σπίτι μου
> 
> υ.γ
> φίλτρα δεν έχω βάλει ακόμα γιατί η όλη κατασκευή δεν έχει τελειώσει ακόμα...



ναι... ισως δεν διατυπωσα σωστα την απαντηση μου... (ημουν ετοιμος να κανω edit)  :Rolleyes:  

εννοω οτι για 10Ε που το πειρες ειναι τελειο σε συνδιασμο με αυτα που προσφερει... οταν μαλιστα στην Ελλαδα κανει ~30Ε.

----------


## KOKAR

προς στιγμή τρελάθηκα !!!
είπα και εγώ, και για μια σύγκριση η τιμή ΕΙΝΑΙ ίδια με *αυτό...*

----------


## georgees

ωωωωωωωωωω.!!!!!!!!

μουρη.βρε μουρη.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

σε μενα δεν φτιαχνεις τιποτε.!!!μονο τα δικασου!!!

----------


## weather1967

Συγχαρητηρια Κώστα,ετσι παντα πατεντα και μεράκι ,σου ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα.Αν δεις οτι το μαραφετι τρελενεται απο την RF οπως πολυ σωστα προειπε ο Βαγγέλης,μπορεις να βαλεις απλα για θωρακιση ενα φυλλο αλουμινιου μεταξυ ταλαντωτη (μαραφετιου),και δευτερου σταδιου οδηγησης,και να το γειώσεις.
Καπως ετσι δηλαδη οπως ειχα φτιαξει παλια σε κατι λαμπατα μεσαιαντζιδικα

----------


## KOKAR

> Συγχαρητηρια Κώστα,ετσι παντα πατεντα και μεράκι ,σου ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα.Αν δεις οτι το μαραφετι τρελενεται απο την RF οπως πολυ σωστα προειπε ο Βαγγέλης,μπορεις να βαλεις απλα για θωρακιση ενα φυλλο αλουμινιου μεταξυ ταλαντωτη (μαραφετιου),και δευτερου σταδιου οδηγησης,και να το γειώσεις.
> Καπως ετσι δηλαδη οπως ειχα φτιαξει παλια σε κατι λαμπατα μεσαιαντζιδικα



λίγο υπομονή και θα δείτε πως θα το φτιάξω.....

----------


## lynx

> λίγο υπομονή και θα δείτε πως θα το φτιάξω.....



αν δεν εχεις αντιρρηση και αν μπορουσες... θα ηθελα να κανεις ενα τεστ χωρις θωρακιση να δεις αν "τρελενεται" και να μας πεις.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## KOKAR

> αν δεν εχεις αντιρρηση και αν μπορουσες... θα ηθελα να κανεις ενα τεστ χωρις θωρακιση να δεις αν "τρελενεται" και να μας πεις.



δηλαδή να το ρισκάρω ???
προς το παρόν σχεδίασα τα φίλτρα......
κάθε ιδέα - παρατήρηση ευπρόσδεκτη

----------


## lynx

> δηλαδή να το ρισκάρω ???



σιγα... πως κανεις ετσι?
δεν θες να μαθεις κατα ποσο επηρεαζεται με τα 15W?  :Glare: 
αν ειχα ενα δυνατο linear θα με ετρωγε η περιεργεια να πειραματιστω λιγακι, με προσοχη και φροντιδα παντα, μιας και οταν πειραματιζομαι πολυ συνηθος ολλο και κατι καιγεται! btw λεω καποια στιγμη να παρω ακομα 2-3 τετοια PLL γιατι εχουν γινει διασημα!!!


good work με τα φιλτρα... θα δουμε και μετρησεις για το τελικο αποτελεσμα?

----------


## KOKAR

αν όλα πάνε καλά , παρασκευή απόγευμα θα έχουμε "θέμα" !!!

----------


## lynx

ααα οραια... αντε να δουμε γιατι μας κινησες το ενδιαφερον...

----------


## KOKAR

το PLL στο χειρουργικό κρεβάτι..........
στον πάγκο του εργαστηρίου ήθελα να πω !!

----------


## weather1967

Μπραβο βρε συ Κώστα ,με μια λεξη αψογος  :Applause: .Συνεχισε με τετοιες πατεντες και μετατροπες ,δεν εχουμε να ζηλεψουμε σε τιποτα απο το εξωτερικο,και μυαλο υπαρχει και ιδεες και θεληση ,και μερακη,απλα μια οργανωση καλη θελουμε και μπορουμε να κανουμε θαυματα.

----------


## KOKAR

η έξοδος του ήταν 20dBm ( 100mW ) και με αυτη μπορουμε να 
οδηγησουμε οτι θελουμε.

υ.γ
ενας converter απο dBm σε watt είναι *εδώ...*

----------


## KOKAR

το φίλτρο εξόδου....
την δευτέρα θα έχουμε και τις μετρήσεις

----------


## lynx

συγχαρητηρια!! πολυ καλη δουλεια...  :Wink:  εχεις φτιαξει και κουτι για να τα βαλεις μεσα?

----------


## KOKAR

όχι ακόμα δεν έχω φτιάξει τίποτα γιατί μου καρφώθηκε μια ιδέα και 
είμαι στο παρά 5 να την κάνω.....
σκέφτομαι αντί να οδηγήσω την πλακέτα της σμαρτ να φτιαξω 2 σταδια
5763-6146 , απο τα spec της 5763 βλεπω οτι θελει 0,1w ....

----------


## lynx

> όχι ακόμα δεν έχω φτιάξει τίποτα γιατί μου καρφώθηκε μια ιδέα και 
> είμαι στο παρά 5 να την κάνω.....
> σκέφτομαι αντί να οδηγήσω την πλακέτα της σμαρτ να φτιαξω 2 σταδια
> 5763-6146 , απο τα spec της 5763 βλεπω οτι θελει 0,1w ....



 
ειναι και στην μοδα οι λυχνιες... οποτε γιατι οχι?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## SV1EDG

Τι είπες τώρα ρε συ Κώστα?Και έχω δύο 6146 που σκονίζονται και μια 5763...με βάζεις στην μπρίζα...

----------


## KOKAR

Σήμερα μέτρησα το φιλτρακη και η απόκριση του
Ήταν από 86MHz έως 104,3 MHz στα -0,43db
Στους 108MHz ήταν -0,51db και στους 114,5MHz ήταν -3,15db
Ενώ στους 200ΜΗz ήταν -18,9db

----------


## lynx

> Σήμερα μέτρησα το φιλτρακη και η απόκριση του
> Ήταν από 86MHz έως 104,3 MHz στα -0,43db
> Στους 108MHz ήταν -0,51db και στους 114,5MHz ήταν -3,15db
> Ενώ στους 200ΜΗz ήταν -18,9db



ενταξει σου βγηκε δηλαδη...
μιας που το εχεις ετοιμο μετρημενο και με τα specs του...  :Lol:  πεσμου τις διαστασεις πηνιου αν χρειαστει να φτιαξω και εγω ενα!

thanx.

----------


## jeik

Κωστα , εχεις υπ οψιν σου , οι εταιριες που αναφερουν οτι το μηχανακι τους εχει απορριψη αρμονικων -75db , τι εννοουν ?
Δηλαδη  σε  ποια  συχνοτητα  εχουν -75 , βγαζουν  καποιο  μεσο  ορο ?
Εκει , στους 200 δηλαδη , που εσυ εχεις -19 , το δικο τους ποσο εχει αραγε ?

----------


## KOKAR

> ενταξει σου βγηκε δηλαδη...
> μιας που το εχεις ετοιμο μετρημενο και με τα specs του...  πεσμου τις διαστασεις πηνιου αν χρειαστει να φτιαξω και εγω ενα!
> 
> thanx.



το έχω στην δουλειά ακόμα...θα στα ανεβάσω αύριο

----------


## KOKAR

λοιπον τα πηνια ειναι και τα 3 ιδια
σπηρες 2 ,διαμετρος 1cm , παχος συρματος 1mm αποσταση σπηρων 2mm

----------


## KOKAR

τον υπολογισμό των πηνίων το έκανα με το παρακάτω πρόγραμμα
το οποίο δεν θέλει εγκατάσταση, απλά βάζουμε όλα τα αρχεία σε ένα
φάκελο και τρέχουμε το *RF_Coil_Design.html*

----------


## KOKAR

Σήμερα ήρθε από το σπίτι ο Ηλίας ( FM1 ) και του τα έδωσα όλα ,
PLL - linear - και το linear της smart kit για να συνεχίσει το project....

----------


## FM1

Κώστα σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για όλα,ήταν ωραία η σημερινή συνάντηση! :Rolleyes: 
Πολύ σύντομα πιστεύω θα ολοκληρώσω το project και θα το δημοσιεύσω :Wink:

----------


## KOKAR

Ηλια, κανενα νεο εχουμε ?

----------


## FM1

Kώστα,θέλω να πιστεύω ότι μέσα στο Σαββατοκύριακο θα του κάνω μια πρόβα να δώ πώς λειτουργεί :Smile:

----------


## FM1

Βρήκα λίγο χρόνο και μόνταρα pll και ενισχυτές μαζί,το φίλτρο δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα.
Μπορώ να πώ ότι οι ενισχυτές συνεργάζονται καλά μεταξύ τους,αλλά η ισχύς που βγαίνει είναι κάπως μικρή*
Τυπικά το συντόνισα στους 87,5ΜΗz,ρυθμίζοντας όλα τα μεταβλητάκια για 28mv max τάση εξόδου με την βοήθεια ενός dummy load που έδινε η smart kit.

*Κώστα εάν βάζαμε μια ακόμα βαθμίδα ενισχυτή μετά το BFR91 ώστε να ανέβει η ισχύς οδήγησης δεν θα πήγαινε καλύτερα???
Το λέω αυτό γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι το 2Ν2219 που ακολουθεί φαίνεται πως δεν παίρνει την απαιτούμενη ισχύ οδήγησης ώστε να ενισχύσει αρκετά???
Η προηγούμενη βαθμίδα που είχε το 4W ήταν ένα 2Ν2219 (ταλάντωση) και οδηγούσε μια χαρά τα επόμενα στάδια,μήπως λοιπόν πρέπει να παρεμβάλουμε μια βαθμίδα με 2Ν2219 ώστε να ανέβει η ισχύς πάνω από τα 100mW???

Στο σχήμα από κάτω έχω σχεδιάσει μια τέτοια βαθμίδα ενίσχυσης βασιζόμενος στην ταλάντωση του 4W.
O πυκνωτής σύζευξης είναι ο 10pf από την ήδη υπάρχουσα βαθμίδα με το τελευταίο BFR,ενώ ο πυκνωτής εξόδου μπορεί να'ναι από 3-30pf.
Για πηνίο σκέφτομαι να βάλω ένα όμοιο σαν το δικό σου στα ΒFR (φερρίτη).

----------


## KOKAR

Ηλία τα 100mW που βγάζουν τα BFR στα 50 Ω αντιστοιχούν
Σε …….
P=V*I αρα P=V^2/R και V^2=P*R αρα 
V^2 = 0,1*50 = 5
Και V=2,236 v

Συνεπώς δεν χρειάζεσαι άλλο ενισχυτή, αλλού πρέπει να ψάξεις για το λάθος - πρόβλημα

----------


## ReFas

> Ηλία τα 100mW που βγάζουν τα BFR στα 50 Ω αντιστοιχούν
> Σε …….
> P=V*I αρα P=V^2/R και V^2=P*R αρα 
> V^2 = 0,1*50 = 5
> Και V=2,236 v



Αν αναφέρεσαι σε μέτρηση με RF βολτόμετρο και είναι η RMS τάση τότε ο τύπος είναι σωστός.
Αν όμως είναι μέτρηση με δίοδο και DC βολτόμετρο τότε μετράς τη τάση κορυφής και ο τύπος γίνεται P=V^2/2R (όπου V είναι η τάση που μετράς και κανονικά πρέπει να προσθέσεις τη τάση της διόδου)
Για 100mW σε 50Ω είναι 2,236V σε RMS και 3,162V σε τάση κορυφής (θα μετρήσεις περίπου 2,8V ανάλογα τη δίοδο που έχεις)

Εχουμε και κάτι σχετικό εδω

----------


## FM1

Κώστα οι δύο μεταβλητοί και το πηνίο που μου πρότεινες προσάρμοσαν από οτι φαίνεται πολύ καλά τους δύο ενισχυτές!

Η τάση στην έξοδο του smart kit εκτεινάχθηκε στα 40V RF :Thumbup:

----------


## KOKAR

> Κώστα οι δύο μεταβλητοί και το πηνίο που μου πρότεινες προσάρμοσαν από οτι φαίνεται πολύ καλά τους δύο ενισχυτές!
> 
> Η τάση στην έξοδο του smart kit εκτεινάχθηκε στα 40V RF



σαν πολλά τα ακούω Ηλια !
μήπως τα "έπαιξε" το πολυμετρο ?
πόσα Ωμ είναι το dummy load ? 2 x 150Ωμ παράλληλα ?
πάντως μην διανοηθείς και βάλεις το BLY88A χωρίς γέφυρα
γιατί υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλη πιθανότητα να *ταξιδέψει σε τόπους χλοερούς

*Υ.Γ
το τελικο ειναι το 2Ν3553 ?

----------


## FM1

Λειτουργεί κανονικά το πολύμετρο.Το dummy load είναι 2χ150Ω (αυτό εδώ):_http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/atta...4&d=1219880921_

Το τελικό ναι είναι 2Ν3553 και πάει γκαζωτό!

Σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν βάζω το BLY88Α γιατί δεν έχω γέφυρα!
Πάντως 40V στην έξοδο δεν είναι πολλά για αυτόν τον ενισχυτή??? δεν υπάρχει κάποιος κίνδυνος για τα τρανζίστορ 2Ν2219-2Ν3553???
Αν θυμάμαι μέχρι 12-20V έβγαζε το 4W πομπουδάκι :Think: 

Αύριο θα το δοκιμάσω με μια groundplane κεραία και βλέπουμε.


Υ.Γ  Στην φώτο φαίνεται το κύκλωμα προσαρμογής που χρησιμοποίησα μεταξύ των δύο ενισχυτών.Το πηνίο είναι 2 σπείρες με διάμετρο 9mm.

----------


## KOKAR

> Λειτουργεί κανονικά το πολύμετρο.Το dummy load είναι 2χ150Ω (αυτό εδώ):_http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/atta...4&d=1219880921_
> 
> Το τελικό ναι είναι 2Ν3553 και πάει γκαζωτό!
> 
> Σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν βάζω το BLY88Α γιατί δεν έχω γέφυρα!
> Πάντως 40V στην έξοδο δεν είναι πολλά για αυτόν τον ενισχυτή??? δεν υπάρχει κάποιος κίνδυνος για τα τρανζίστορ 2Ν2219-2Ν3553???
> Αν θυμάμαι μέχρι 12-20V έβγαζε το 4W πομπουδάκι
> 
> Αύριο θα το δοκιμάσω με μια groundplane κεραία και βλέπουμε.
> ...



Ηλια το 2Ν3553 ειναι 2,5W ...
*click εδω για τo 2N3553*

----------


## KOKAR

Ηλία, δεν βλέπω καμιά εξέλιξη .....
μας έχεις αφήσει στο μαύρο σκοτάδι !

----------


## amiga

40V ???????  :Hammer:  :Hammer:  :Shame on you: 
13V gia to BLY88 - 2N3553 - 2N4427 - 2N2219 κ.τ.λ.π.

----------


## FM1

Ναι παιδιά 43V βγάζει στην έξοδο και το 2Ν3553 ζεσταίνεται αρκετά.
Το πολύμετρο αυτή τη φορά το είχα μακρύτερα για να μειώσω τυχόν αλληλεπιδράσεις από RF γιατι σε μια προηγούμενη μέτρηση έπειτα από ρύθμιση μου έδειξε 150V :Unsure: 
Γενικά όμως το pll βγαίνει πολύ δυνατά με το 4W ενισχυτάκι.

Να προσθέσω ότι το ενισχυτάκι με τα ΒFR αυτή την φορά ενώνεται απευθείας με τον 4W και λειτουργεί καλύτερα από ότι με μεταβλητούς και πηνίο ανάμεσα.

Θέλω να αλλάξω τους μεταβλητούς του 15W ενισχυτή και να τον δοκιμάσω με πλαστικούς γιατί αυτοί οι πορσελάνινοι Κώστα είχες δίκιο δεν συγκινούνται!

Άσε Κώστα το ξέρω έχω μπλέξει τούτο το διάστημα γερά.

----------


## KOKAR

Τώρα που το ξαναθυμήθηκα......έκανες τίποτα με το BLY88A ?????
μήνες πέρασαν βρε , μήνες !!!

----------


## jimk

ηλια μην πεδευεσαι με  το πολυμετρο να ρυθμισεις το linear... tzampa κοπος και δουλεια δεν θα κανεις .σιγουρα το πολυμετρο επιρεαζεται βαλε κανα rfc μετα την ανορθωση

----------


## FM1

δεν έχω ασχοληθεί καθόλου Κώστα γιατί δεν υπάρχει χρόνος,πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να το ολοκληρώσω όμως.
Λειτουργεί πάντως μια χαρά.
Δημήτρη θα το δοκιμάσω και αυτό που λές :Wink:

----------


## KOKAR

Ένα φιλαράκι μου πήρε από το *ebay για 2,98 λίρες Αγγλίας* ( με δωρεάν μεταφορικά )
το παρακάτω ψιψιψινι





δέχεται εκτός απο μινι jack 3,5mm audio  USB και SD κάρτες και παίζει
τα ΜΡ3 αέρα...
μια μέρα του έπεσε κάτω και από τότε τα ψηφία της οθόνης δεν 
διαβάζονται και ήθελε να το πετάξει, ετσι ήρθε στα χέρια μου όπου
το άνοιξα και είδα οτι είναι ποιο εύκολο απο το πρώτο γιατί την έξοδο
της κεραίας την εχει σε ξεχωριστό καλώδιο !!!







το μπλε καλώδιο είναι της κεραίας....

----------


## jeik

Nομιζω  οτι  χαριζες  ενα  παρομοιο , πριν  τα  χριστουγεννα , αλλα  δεν  υπηρξε  ενδιαφερομενος  απο  το  φορουμ ,εγω  το  ειδα  οταν  πλεον  εγραψες  οτι  δοθηκε  εκτος  :Bored: .

----------


## KOKAR

όντως έχεις δίκιο αλλά όπως είδες δεν είχε εκδηλωθεί ενδιαφέρον......

----------


## KOKAR

να θεωρήσω οτι σε ενδιαφέρει ?
είσαι Αθήνα ?

----------


## jeik

> να θεωρήσω οτι σε ενδιαφέρει ?
> είσαι Αθήνα ?



Ναι , υπαρχει  ενδιαφερομενος ,αν  εχεις   κατι  διαθεσιμο  Θα  μπορούσε  ανετα  να  το  παρει  ενα  πολυ  δικο  μου  προσωπο  που  θα  ηθελε  κατι  τετοιο , προς  το  παρων  βολευεται  γιατι  εχει  ραδιοκασετοφωνο  με  την  κασσετα , ξερεις ....

Μενει  Αιγαλεω , και  μονο  αν  ειναι  να  μετακινηθει  εκει  κοντα  θα  κανει  την  κινηση ,αλλιως  μενει  με  την  κασετα ,  ποσο  κοντα  εισαι ? ερχεται  γρηγορα  και  ευκολα ?

----------


## KOKAR

έχω μόνο το συγκεκριμένο απο το οποίο τα πλαστικά τα έχω πετάξει...

----------


## jeik

οκ , αστο  ως  εχει , θα  του  βρω  κατι  στο  μελλον.

----------


## general@fm96

καλησπέρα ειμαι ο δημήτρης απο χανιά.ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν στο pll μπορούμε να το κάνουμε να δουλέυει ακόμα κ οταν η μουσική σταματάει γιατί αν τελειώσει η μουσική μετα απο κάποια δευτερόλεπτα κλείνει,μηπως υπάρχει τρόπος?

----------


## jeik

ναι , τον τροπο θα στον πει ο ΚΟΚΑΡ , μεχρι τοτε θα σου πω εναν μπακαλικο  :Smile:  , βαλε μια συχνοτητα που θα την ''ακουει'' μονο το πλλ δηλαδη 10 ΗΖ και σε χαμηλη σταθμη, υπαρχουν προγραματακια στο ΝΕΤ για να παραγεις μια τετοια συχνοτητα , και στον αερα ακουγεται μονο αδιαμορφωτο , το εκανα παλιοτερα σε ασυρματα ακουστικα που εσβηναν μετα απο 2 λεπτα , με τα 10 ΗΖ δεν εσβηναν ποτε.

Κωστα ΚΟΚΑΡ , θελω να φιμωσω το στερεο ή μαλλον καλυτερα να απομονωσω το κυκλωμα ηχου απο αυτο το fm transmitter που εχουμε και να βαλω δικο μου ηχο , δεν ειναι ακριβως τα ιδια αλλα μεσες ακρες την ιδια λογικη θα εχουν , τι προτεινεις ? εννοειται οτι θελω να περναει μεχρι και συχνοτητα RDS.

Εγω  μαλλον  την  βρηκα  την  λυση  απο  προηγουμενο  ποστ ...

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/tony.li...a/668a_ic3.htm

και  μαλλον  σε  πρωτη  φαση  θα  βγαλω  τον  κρυσταλο  38 ΚΗΖ.

----------


## radioamateur

Παραθέτω σχετικό άρθρο

http://www.pokusy.chytrak.cz/schemata/tunecastII.htm

 :Ψώνιο:

----------


## FM1

Τελικά έπειτα από πολύ καιρό το pll "φιλοξενήθηκε" μέσα σε κουτί τροφοδοτικού pc :Smile: 
Με αυτήν την διευθέτηση το pll λειτουργεί καλά μόνο στους 87,5 ή 100MHz,ενώ πιο κάτω ή πιο πάνω ξεκινούν ανεπιθύμητες ταλαντώσεις :Sad:  που κατά περίεργο τρόπο δεν συνέβαιναν πρίν τοποθετηθούν όλα μέσα στο κουτί???

----------


## radioamateur

Τελικά με την απομόνωστη του stereo έκανες κάτι;Είχε πέσει στα χέρια μου ένα τέτοιο transmitter και επειδή αυτοκτόνησε και σκοπεύω να αγοράσω με την προϋπόθεση ότι θα απομονωθεί το stereo.Πολλά ζητάω;Ευχαριστώ!!!
 :Confused1:

----------


## babiss

καλημερα σε ολους...

μηπως θα μπορουσε καποιος να κανει κ μια γενικη αναφορα για το θεμα με αυτη την κατασκευη με 2 λογια???

επισης να ανεβασει κ το σχεδιο ενισχυσης με τα bfr...η καποιο αλλο παρομιο η καλητερο και φησικα για την ιδια δουλεια.

ειναι ενδιαφερον το θεμα κ πιστευω πως υπαρχουν πολλες αποριες ακωμη....

ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων...

----------


## KOKAR

> καλημερα σε ολους...
> 
> μηπως θα μπορουσε καποιος να κανει κ μια γενικη αναφορα για το θεμα με αυτη την κατασκευη *με 2 λογια*???
> 
> επισης *να ανεβασει κ το σχεδιο ενισχυσης με τα bfr*...η καποιο αλλο παρομιο η καλητερο και φησικα για την ιδια δουλεια.
> 
> ειναι ενδιαφερον το θεμα κ πιστευω πως υπαρχουν πολλες αποριες ακωμη....
> 
> ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων...



πιο από αυτά που θέλεις δεν υπάρχει? .....όλα όσα είπες υπάρχουν στις 7 σελίδες του thread

----------


## KOKAR

> Τελικά έπειτα από πολύ καιρό το pll "φιλοξενήθηκε" μέσα σε κουτί τροφοδοτικού pc
> Με αυτήν την διευθέτηση το pll λειτουργεί καλά μόνο στους 87,5 ή 100MHz,ενώ πιο κάτω ή πιο πάνω ξεκινούν ανεπιθύμητες ταλαντώσεις που κατά περίεργο τρόπο δεν συνέβαιναν πρίν τοποθετηθούν όλα μέσα στο κουτί???



Φίλε Ηλία με το συμπάθιο αλλα η τοποθέτηση των PCB έχει ένα θέμα.....

----------


## SRF

> Τελικά έπειτα από πολύ καιρό το pll "φιλοξενήθηκε" μέσα σε κουτί τροφοδοτικού pc
> Με αυτήν την διευθέτηση το pll λειτουργεί καλά μόνο στους 87,5 ή 100MHz,ενώ πιο κάτω ή πιο πάνω ξεκινούν ανεπιθύμητες ταλαντώσεις που κατά περίεργο τρόπο δεν συνέβαιναν πρίν τοποθετηθούν όλα μέσα στο κουτί???



 
Επειδή στην φωτό του εσωτερικού βλέπω προσθεση μιας κομμένης πλακέτας ενός κιτ που ΔΕΝ έχει και τις καλύτερες... επιδόσεις, θα σου πω ότι αυτό ειδικά και μόνο του, χωρίς τίποτα μπροστά του δηλαδή, μπορεί να εκπέμπει!!!  :Wink:  
Πόσο δε όταν έτσι όπως το έχεις κόψει και προσθέσει εκεί μέσα! Επίσης όταν αλλάζεις συχνότητες τουλάχιστον συντονίζεις αυτό το "μέρος κιτ" ? Γιατί αν δεν το συντονίσεις έστω σχετικά σωστά... θα γίνεται της κυρίας Κακομοίρας (και όχι της αηδού Καλομοίρας) από Spurious, κλπ!!!

----------


## babiss

> πιο από αυτά που θέλεις δεν υπάρχει? .....όλα όσα είπες υπάρχουν στις 7 σελίδες του thread



καλησπερα σε ολους....

φιλε kokar σε αυτο το topic καποια links δν δουλευουν κ γινετε καπιο μπερδεμα..ισως εκει να ειναι κ τα σχεδια.

τωρα αν σου ειναι ευκολο ποσταρε αυτα τα links η εστω καποια σχεδια μπασ κ βγαλω καμια ακρη!

παντος πιστευω πως καλο 8α ηταν να γινει μια σχετικη συνοψη του 8εματος γιατι ετσι οπως εχει εξελιχθει ειναι λιγο μπερδεμα!

----------


## KOKAR

τα Link που χρειαζεσαι υπαρχουν και παιζουν

http://hem.passagen.se/communication/pic/ipodfm.gif



και στο ποστ 5 ειχα γράψει...

*"το ίδιο σχέδιο έχω φτιάξει αλλά με τα BFR91 και δεν έχω βάλει το 2N3866 
επειδή έχω την πλακέτα της smart να οδηγήσω...                         "*

----------


## maouna

έχω και γω το μαραφετι στο post 58 και θέλω να το παω στα 300mw-500mw  και θα το βάλω σε ένα κουτάκι... τι ενισχυτή προτείνεται?Διαθέτω τα τρανζίστορ bf199.bfr96.bfg135,bf199

----------


## maouna

...και ενα 2Ν2219

----------


## maouna

τι έξοδο έχει το pll ?mWatt? uWatt?

----------


## maouna

Παρατήρησα οτι ενω το έχω συντονισμένο στους 103MHZ ,ακούω το σήμα και στους 88ΜΗΖ.Γιατί?
Αμα ενισχύσουμε την έξοδο θα ενισχυθεί και αυτό και θα έχουμε πρόβλημα.....

----------


## tinosfm

καλημερα  
αυτο δεν ειναι σαν αυτο ειναι 1δολαριο με τα εξοδα  :Rolleyes:

----------


## tinosfm

ειχα παρει ενα για να ακουω μουσικη στα ταξιδια που εκανα και το ραδιο δεν επιανε τπτ αλλα μετα απο λιγο καιρο τα τιναξε 

ps μιας και αρχισα να ασχολουμε με αυτα παλι ξεθαψα 2 κουτες με ηλεκ υλικο , αντιστασεις πυκνοτακια τραντσιστορακια κολιτιρια πλακετες και μερικα οργανακια 
υπαρχη περιπτωση  να ανεβαση καποιος κανενα σχεδιακι ολοκληρομενο με αυτο για κανω κανενα θηριο 4-5-10w  τα χερια μου πιανουν αλλα να κανω  σχεδια  αργα τα ζα 
αλλα με μια μικρη βοηθεια τα καταφερνω 
 φιλικα πανος

----------


## Dhmhtrhs Oikonomou

μηπος μπορειτε να μου πειτε που ειναι η εξοδος της rf; η κεραια δηλαδη, γιατι εγω εχω παρει εξοδο απο το καλωδιο του ηχου

----------


## Dhmhtrhs Oikonomou

και να ειναι ευκολο θελω και ενα κυκλωμα για την ενοσχυση να παρω 50-100 mw τουλαχιστον

----------


## KOKAR

> μηπος μπορειτε να μου πειτε που ειναι η εξοδος της rf; η κεραια δηλαδη, γιατι εγω εχω παρει εξοδο απο το καλωδιο του ηχου



βαλε μια καθαρή φώτο και απο τις δυο πλευρές του PCB να δουμε, γιατι δεν ειναι ολα μηχανάκια τα ίδια !

----------


## Dhmhtrhs Oikonomou

μπορει καποιος να μου δωσει το σχεδιο με τα bfr91?

ευχαρηστω

----------


## geronimo

Καλημέρα, δές αυτό.PLL AΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟΥ ΕΝ.jpg

----------


## tzitzikas

αξίζει να πάρω απο το ΕΒΑΥ κατι τέτοιο? Θελω να συνδέσω το pc με το στερεοφωνικό ασύρματα. και να δίνω τροφοδοσία απο το usb? απλἀ ψάχνω να μην πέρνει μπαταρίες. θελω να πέρνει ρεύμα απευθείας απο το usb

----------


## KOKAR

αυτο είναι το μονο εύκολο, το δικό μου έπαιρνε 12ν από τον αναπτήρα του αυτοκίνητου και με ενα 7805 το κατέβαζε στα 5ν αρα παρακαμπτεις το 7805 και είσαι οκ

----------


## tzitzikas

> αυτο είναι το μονο εύκολο, το δικό μου έπαιρνε 12ν από τον αναπτήρα του αυτοκίνητου και με ενα 7805 το κατέβαζε στα 5ν αρα παρακαμπτεις το 7805 και είσαι οκ



καλημέρα. το πομπουδάκι αυτό μπορεί να τροφοδοτηθεί απευθείας απο usb χωρίς να έχει μέσα μπαταρίες επαναφορτιζόμενες? Δηλαδή με το που ανοίγω το pc και πέρνουν ρεύμα οι usb να ξεκινάει να εκπέμπει χωρις να εχω μπαταρίες μέσα. (γιατι σε κάποια είδα οτι φορτίζει τις μπαταρίες).
απο ήχο πως ειναι?

----------


## tzitzikas

> αυτο είναι το μονο εύκολο, το δικό μου έπαιρνε 12ν από τον αναπτήρα του αυτοκίνητου και με ενα 7805 το κατέβαζε στα 5ν αρα παρακαμπτεις το 7805 και είσαι οκ



το 7805 ήταν ενσωματωμένο στον ανταπτορα αυτοκινήτου? Διότι βλέπω οτι έχει ξεχωριστο καλώδιο usb. μπορώ να το τροφοδοτήσω απευθείας απο usb με 5v? (χωρίς μπαταρίες). Δίοτ βλέπωντας κάτι παρόμιο http://www.ebay.com/itm/200-Channels...item4ab2d9b08d
γράφει στην περιγραφή "Power source:2 AAA batteries ( not included) / Car Charger / *USB port of PC*" αλλά ρωτόντας 2-3 κινέζουν που το πουλάνε λένε οτι δεν μπορεί να τροφοδοτηθεί απευθείας απο usb.
ευχαριστώ.

----------


## radioamateur

> Τελικά με την απομόνωστη του stereo έκανες κάτι;Είχε πέσει στα χέρια μου ένα τέτοιο transmitter και επειδή αυτοκτόνησε και σκοπεύω να αγοράσω με την προϋπόθεση ότι θα απομονωθεί το stereo.Πολλά ζητάω;Ευχαριστώ!!!



Γνωρίζει κανείς κανένα car fm transmitter του εμπορίου που να εκπέμπει μονοφωνικά;

----------


## jeik

Αμα ξεκολησεις τον κρυσταλλο 38Κhz  δεν θα φυγει το στερεο ?

----------

